
Ask HN: Is there Show HN-like website for data-scientists? - evoneutron
Ask HN: Is there Show HN-like website for data-scientists where people can show their open-source&#x2F;closed-source projects targeted at machine learning engineers and data scientists?
======
SomeT
[https://www.datatau.com](https://www.datatau.com)

